# NAS vs server

## djinnZ

Inizia l'anno nuovo e si parte con le rogne. Mi hanno chiesto di rimpiazzare un server netinfinity win2k che esporta una share con un programma di contabilità vecchio stile (niente server sql, solo file isam) ed una con i documenti (ed a quelli dovre poter accedere anche io da linux, mio problema di sempre) verso tre/quattro client.

Buttare soldi per server+video+ups nuovi mi pare proprio uno spreco con queste scarse premesse ma, non avendo mai usato dei nas vorrei qualche impressione da chi ne fa uso, quali sono le prospettive (rogne di autenticazione, filesystem utilizzato, possibilità di attaccare un HD usb per fare backup automatici), come se la cavano con eventuali ups, prestazioni ed ovviamente quanto andrei a risparmiare.

Ho visto modelli da meno di 200 euro HD compreso ma no  vorrei trovarmi il solito pacco e contropaccotto in soluzione unica.

Qualche modello da raccomandare?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Mi pare che la freecom facesse dei modelli di nas che supportano anche ext3.

----------

## gutter

@djinnZ: ma hai tenuto in considerazione eventuali dischi in RAID?

----------

## djinnZ

RAID  :Shocked:  In che senso?  :Question: 

Con tre o quattro client (a quando lavorano pure) il raid mi sembra eccessivo per le prestazioni richieste e visto che un nas da 300 ed oltre GB mi costa meno di un singolo HD SCSI da 140 GB (tra l'altro a trovarlo un HD SCSI con la vecchia interfaccia 50 pin da mettere in quello scassone) il nas mi pareva appetibile.

La mia paura è trovarmi con i problemi del genere di quelli di GuN_jAcK con il set caratteri o che appena manca la corrente perde files o che l'accesso non sia stabile.

Dimenticavo: se metto su un server linux poi diventa una rogna in più per me visto che non esistono altro che imbecilli windozziani nel circondario (e non voglio rischiare di tornare dalle vacanze per ogni sciocchezza), configurare il winzozz server mi viene l'orticaria e poi so che piango quando mi devo collegare io (che è peggio).

----------

## devilheart

ma i nas di un certo livello non esportano tutto via smb/nfs/afp?

----------

## gutter

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> RAID  In che senso? 
> 
> 

 

... ad esempio un mirror, per avere un minimo di ridondanza dei dati.

----------

## djinnZ

funzione sempre teoricamente prevista anche nei modelli più economici di nas ma il problema resta sempre che razza di bestie sono. E le spiegazioni che trovo sui siti dei produttori sono solo i soliti volantini pubblicitari.

In generale vorrei sapere da chi usa codeste cose come si comportano ed un consiglio sui modelli a basso costo più convenienti o quantomeno da quali stare alla larga.

Per esempio ho visto codesto affare ma non è che dice se il filesystem è journaled se è in grado di spegnersi da solo quando manca la corrente (monitor ups) e se è configurabile o ci vuole il solito programmino windozz del piffero.

----------

## mack1

@djinnZ 

Dai un'occhiata qui:

http://www.freenas.org/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> FreeNAS è un server NAS libero (Network-Attached Storage) che supporta i protocolli CIFS (samba), FTP, NFS, AFP, RSYNC, iSCSI, S.M.A.R.T., l'autenticazione di utenti locali, Software RAID (0,1,5)
> 
> 

 

Con un vecchio "scassone" ed un disco rigido decente forse te la cavi.

Ciao

----------

## djinnZ

veramente il mio problema è al contario, posso fidarmi di un nas come di un vecchio scassone?

----------

## codadilupo

in effetti di specifiche sono scarsini. Cmq non dovrebbe richiedere windows per essere gestito, visto che è letto/scritto anche da osx e GNU/Linux. Ora, se anche usa samba, ho il sospetto che il fs sia FAT32 almeno per i dischi aggiuntivi via USN, quindi lo scarterei a priori: e perchè è lento, e perchè un solo disco non ridondato in FAT32 mi sembra un azzardo notevole se vuoi metterci dati importanti (e quali non lo sono?)

Punterei a qualsiasi altra cosa, purchè abbia almeno due dischi in mirror. Se poi il backup lo fai diversamente, beh, il resto lo risolvi mettendolo dietro un ups

Coda

----------

## mack1

##OT##

Beh di sicuro eviterei soluzioni tipo:

http://www.zeusnews.it/index.php3?ar=stampa&cod=6633

Certo sembra che si impegnino per darsi la zappa sugli zebedei ....  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

##OT##

Scusate non ho resistito

----------

## horace

up per questa discussione!   :Very Happy: 

mi stavo facendo la stessa domanda: ho un ufficio con 2 pc che condividono dei dati. Stavo pensando ad una versione di nas di questo tipo

http://www.intel.com/Products/Server/Storage-Systems/SS4000-E/SS4000-E-overview.htm

http://www.buffalo-technology.com/products/network-storage/terastation/terastation-pro-ii/

o qualcosa di simile. Due dischi in RAID1, NAS sotto gruppo di continuità, hard disk esterno usb per backup settimanale. Ci sono i dischi da server della serie RE della Western Digital che hanno 5 anni di garanzia. Dite che così sono abbastanza al riparo? La mia unica preoccupazione è che anche se sotto ups, si rompa l'elettronica del NAS... Cosa che cmq può capitare anche su un server Gentoo, ma mi sembra decisamente sovredimensionato solo per uno share samba. Senza contare che dovrebbe costare un po' di più, in termini di hardware. Voi che ne dite? djinnZ, tu come hai risolto?

----------

## djinnZ

Tanto per cambiare... con il vecchio scassone risistemato alla meglio e metodi di lavoro ancorati ai primi anni '70.

Appena si è parlato di linux il coglioncino della contabilità ha iniziato ad arrampicarsi sugli specchi:  *Quote:*   

> la compatibilità... è un "server sporco"...(se qualcuno mi spiega cosa vuol dire stà cosa...) meglio una soluzione professionale... (e da quando infilare un case minitower in un armadio rack con tanto di monitor e tastiera lo è...) etc.

  e visto che per fortuna non è il mio studio sono riuscito a defilarmi. Onestamente sono troppo avanti con gli anni per simili discussioni.

A titolo accademico il mio problema è che i "moderni" software di contabilità fiscale usano un balordo meccanismo differito per ovviare ai limiti del formato dati e dei tempi lontani in cui furono concepiti.

In pratica se manca la corrente ed il server al riavvio ripristina lo stato precedente del filesystem l'archivio ha minori possibilità di venire danneggiato, ai tempi in cui i server non avevano ups (il mio vecchio mainframe nel 1980 lo aveva incorporato, forse ai tempi delle "pizze" con i computer alimentati a trifase...) forse aveva un senso, oggi non so quanto.

Ovvero se hai l'ups sia sul server che sui client ed arrivi ad uno shutdown pulito (mah...) tutto bene, se non hai nessun ups ed un filesystem journaled e stacchi la corrente è rarissimo che gli archivi vengano danneggiati, se il client termina ed il server no una volta su quattro sono sputtanati gli indici e devi perdere mezza giornata (sul mio programma ci vogliono due/quattro ore a creare l'elenco e mezz'ora scarsa a reindicizzare tutto, quale incommesurabile efficienza) a ricostruirli.

Se lavori con documenti ed hai il profilo sul server il client può spegnersi senza shutdown e recuperare tutto senza problemi altrimenti office (ma non openoffice che è stato concepito in ambiti più civili e nella mia esperienza non ha mostrato particolari problemi a recuperare lo stato precedente l'interruzione) aveva una appostita opzione per creare i file temporanei nella stessa directory del documento (il metodo di funzionamento delle vecchie versioni), ma ovviamente se i client sono linux non è difficile pensare di mettere la home su nfs od usare un backup via fuser e sospensione. Tra l'altro se devi scrivere relazioni o memorie è una cosa, perdere il lavoro fatto è un problema (devi riminciare a cercare i riferimenti e riscivendo è facile che infili qualche fesseria), se devi recuperare una letterina (anche se l'operatore ne scrive in continuazione non è un problema) non vale la pena di crucciarsi.

Per il resto l'affidabilità dovrebbe essere pari a quella di un server ben più costoso e non la vedo come problema. Tutto dipende da quello che ci devi fare.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Qualcuno scrisse che l'appetito vien mangiando: io propendo sempre per il miniPC . È flessibile e ci puoi far quello che vuoi. Tanto alla fine cosa vi aspettate che abbiano dentro questi appliance ? un proc arm o mips, un samba ricompilato e via andare. 

dai un occhio a soluzioni basate su Atom della intel o su VIA www.mini-itx.com . Lì il limite è solo la  fantasia.

----------

## horace

niente documenti di office, solo il db di un archivio di pazienti per uno studio medico. al momento la situazione è la seguente: PC1, postazione opertore e pc con sopra il db, PC2 che accede a PC1. visto che i casini con i pc sono all'ordine del giorno, ho scritto all'assistenza del software per sapere se è possibile spostare il db su una terza macchina, mi hanno risposto che è possibile sia metterlo come share samba sia su un nas.

sia pc1 sia pc2 sono sotto gruppo di continuità, per cui mi preoccupa solo mettere tutto su un server che potrebbe avere qualche guasto hardware diverso dai dischi. 

l'idea della minitx non è male, se la metto dentro un case decente, ben ventilato, con alimentatore serio (per es. enermax) e sotto ups serio (per es. apc), dovrei mettermi al riparo dalla maggior parte dei problemi. in questo caso vedete sufficientemente professionale una soluzione del genere o andreste di server hp entry level + assistenza hardware next business day? possibili rogne a mettere gentoo su una scheda con atom? il nas come idea non mi dispiaceva perchè avevo poco sbattimento, però avere un server mi consente di metterci qualcosa per i backup su nastro invece che l'hd esterno

----------

## djinnZ

 *horace wrote:*   

> db di un archivio di pazienti per uno studio medico

 e sei in pieno delirio da privacy (si accettano suggerimenti su come storpiare in modo opportuno la parola). La logica direbbe che un piccolo server con ldap (ed eventualmente accentramento delle code di stampa) e partizione truecrypt sono la soluzione valida ma poi rischi di trovarti di fronte al fesso che ha letto che l'unica soluzione ammessa è la password al bios e la password puffa, in chiaro, nel registro di windozz. Di sicuro se usi il nas lo devi mettere al sicuro, l'utonto medio tende farlo cascare dalle scrivanie e può essere facilente sottratto, ma a parte questo non vedo perchè non usarlo.

A meno che non è proprio assemblato da cani anche il più economico dei pc da grande magazzino può facilmente servire allo scopo per me.

Come ti ho detto dipende dal db, i problemi che mi ponevo riguardano un approccio specifico, se è il solito database jet/dbIII (ci sono ancora, ci sono ancora, mica ve li levate dai piedi) l'unica è fare backup frequenti o mettere gli shutdown automatici; se è mysql (qualcosa inizia ad apparire) allora tanto vale che insisti e metti su un vero server, con database, share smb, proxy firewall (sempre obbligato per legge e un nas questo non lo può fare) e cups. Tanto le richieste sono minime.

Se ci sono apparecchiature medicali di un certo peso fai attenzione piuttosto alle interferenze (quindi a dove e come sono posizionati, ti ricordo che gli schermi devono essere disposti in modo da non consentire a chi entra di sbirciare tra l'altro) ed ai picchi di tensione (altrimenti finisce che cuoci un pc ogni sei mesi).

Il server entry level non è una soluzione più affidabile perchè la sua affidabilità è riferita a carichi più elevati (qui va a finire che mi scorno di nuovo con un certo moderatore...  :Laughing:  ), per esempio cinque o sei pc che accedano in modo massiccio agli share e producano volumi decenti di stampa (io uso due/tre pc ma dato che una dichiarazione in media è un postscript od un pcl di una ventina di pagine, tutte composte sovrapponendo per ogni pagina i dati ad una immagine di sfondo, 100 730, anche in pdf, bastano ad ingolfare cups su un athlon 3600); in un caso del genere costa solo di più.

L'unico consiglio è di evitare di prendere MB non perfettamente supportate (ci sono un paio di discussioni recenti nel forum) e con i soldi risparmiati prendi un paio di HD da tenere di scorta (ad oggi è proprio l'HD il mezzo di archiviazione più longevo ed affidabile, basta non stressarli) e qualche HD esterno in più da ruotare per i backup.

Verifica la compatibilità alimentatore/ups (c'è un thread sull'argomento) e prendi un ups che sia monitorabile, quanto al case ti dico solo che se non ha il monitor e la tastiera ed è abbastanza grande da stare a terra gli utonti tendo a prenderlo a calci od a pensare di poterlo usare come sgabello e spostarlo come capita.

----------

## horace

dunque, che io sappia il db è proprietario, anche se nelle impostazioni del programma si fa riferimento ad un borland database engine.

per quanto riguarda il discorso privacy, pensavo potesse essere affrontato anche su un nas, in quanto dovrei "solo" ricordarmi di cambiare la password dello share ogni tot giorni, in quanto su windows è possibile settare una durata massima della password, la sua complessità, ecc. ecc.

riflettendoci però, possiamo dire che per essere più sicuri, è meglio l'opzione server gentoo con: ldap, cups, samba, squid, iptables? ed in quest'ottica, un server di marca e uno con componenti di marca assemblato come dio comanda sono equivalenti? c'è da dire che con il server hp, però, mi metterebbe al riparo da possibili rogne in caso di guasto hardware. quando poi mi riferisco ad un server entry level, intendo qualcosa che non costi un occhio della testa e che consenta a 2 di pc di accedere allo share samba e stampare ricette   :Very Happy: 

qualcuno ha qualche altro consiglio/suggerimento/rimprovero? appena decido come muovermi vi faccio sapere che spero possa servire anche a qualcun altro!   :Very Happy: 

PS. per quanto riguarda l'argomento privacy, i requisiti minimi dell'allegato B sono abbastanza chiari, mi è rimasto solo il dubbio se ci debba essere un documento che mi qualifichi come amministratore di sistema (lettera d'incarico?) e chi debba avere le password del server/volume truecrypt (premesso che io le conservo sul portatile che ha una FDE con truecrypt e le password sono gestite traminte db criptato di KeePass, quindi mi sento abbastanza tutelato, poi devo stampare un foglio e darglielo? Busta chiusa, lettera che attesta che ho consegnato le password?)

----------

## djinnZ

Ok ho capito forse di che bestia si tratta, del genere a prova di imbecille, i problemi sono esattamente gli stessi dell'accesso ad un documento.

L'ideale sarebbe avere un unico UPS che serva sia il nas che i pc o nel caso della soluzione server mettere uno script all'avvio che faccia una copia dell'archivio in caso di arresto imprevisto.

Se invece vuoi optare per la soluzione server gentoo (quindi per avere la possibilità di backup automatici, accentramento delle stampe, firewall etc.) la mia personalissima preferenza (non faccio l'informatico ma il CDL, i problemi che mi pongo riguardano i miei computer o quelli dei miei clienti o degli altri studi con cui collaboro) va per l'assemblato in quanto non mi devo levare la testa con l'assistenza (mai vista una persona onesta e competente negli ultimi 28 anni) e restrizioni eventuali sui "sistemi operativi supportati" oltre al fatto che il carico di lavoro di cui parli è equivalente se non inferiore a quello dei server casalinghi di tutti i frequentatori abituali del forum. Considera che ho usato (con stampe da 80/90MB a botta e database su isam) un PII 233 (in pratica il primo PII e la prima MB sfornati dalla intel) senza problemi fino ad un paio di anni fa. Il server nuovo lo ho preso solo perchè la ram era scarsa e nopn espandibile, dovevo comunque cambiare tutti i dischi per precauzione e volevo avere la comodità di mettere il server a compilare i pacchetti binari per tutti i pc, altrimenti sarei ancora con il vecchio scassone, era più che sufficiente.

Se non ti fidi delle tue capacità o dell'assemblatore e scegli il server HP, non vedo perchè non farlo.

La probabilità di perdere dati o dover ricorrere al backup è sempre la stessa, in tutte le possibili soluzioni, quindi è solo questione di quanto tempo vuoi dedicare alla questione e quanto vuoi spendere.

Di sicuro usando il server per l'autenticazione ti puoi permettere di assegnare una password ed un profilo ad ogni operatore e non lasciare in uso esclusivo il computer.

[OT]Per l'argomento privacy vedi che non sei nei requisiti minimi (ricette e prescrizioni rientrano nei dati sensibili in particolare relazione alle misure poste a tutela dell'integrità piuttosto che alla riservatezza, le diagnosi per entrambi gli obiettivi) ma non è necessario che ci sia un amministratore di sistema individuato, basta che sia opportunamente evidenziato nel documento programmatico. La lettera d'incarico e la corrispondente accettazione con assunzione di responsabilità invece, anche se è un intervento occasionale, deve esserci sempre.

La procedura in caso ci siano password condivise (quelle di amministrazione) è la custodia in busta chiusa da parte del titolare e la consegna all'adetto (od agli adetti, informati della condivisione).

Se per esempio si devono scaricare mensilmente gli elenchi degli assistiti o l'elenco delle prescrizioni all'ASL utilizzando un acesso internet, la passord la cambia e la imposta l'adetto, che è obbligato a consegnarla in busta chiusa al titolare.

Se c'è la necessità di utilizzare l'accesso internet quando l'adetto non c'è (vale anche nel caso del co-titolare negli studi associati) si apre la busta chiusa ed al suo ritorno gli si fa cambiare la password e ripreparare la busta chiusa.

Sull'amministratore di sistema e sulla manutenzione nessuno si è ancora pronunziato (troppi sporchi miserabili interessi di fondo IMHO) ma certo è molto più serio consegnare sempre la busta chiusa (casomai riservandosi contrattualmente, anche nel caso di incaricati interni, il diritto di verificare la custodia e negare l'intervento in caso di manomissione non autorizzata).

Curiosità: A parte i vari deliri del legislatore e lo squallore dei commenti di stampa sull'argomento (ed il fatto che la giurisprudenza ha sempre riconosciuto il potere datoriale di verificare la corrispondenza cartacea non privata in uscita ed in ingresso e che le e-mail sono a tutti gli effetti equiparabili alle certoline postali) l'accesso ad internet va regolamentato.

La GdF e l'agenzia delle entrate non se ne sono ancora accorte, diciamo, ma l'uso di chat, e-mail e navigazione sul posto di lavoro è di fatto assimilabile a fringe benefit, anche se concesso a titolo di liberalità, e come tale dovrebbe essere tassato per il suo controvalore stimato come compenso in natura.[/OT]

----------

## horace

grazie mille, adesso penso un po' come fare. comincio anche a documentarmi su lettere d'incarico ecc. ecc., anche se forse dovrei sentire un legale. se decido per il server gentoo, scriverò un po' di documentazione su come ottenere un server dps-compliance   :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ho visto modelli da meno di 200 euro HD compreso ma no  vorrei trovarmi il solito pacco e contropaccotto in soluzione unica.
> 
> Qualche modello da raccomandare?

 

da raccomandare no,

da evitare sì: WD MyBook perchè il software/OS in esso contenuto è stato sviluppato in  JavaME sfruttando (male) l'estensione Jazelle del processore ARM9 OMAP, con il risultato di pessime performance in lettura e scrittura dei dati (1 utente fa fatica a leggere); questo "difetto" si applica a tutti i NAS con processore ARM7/ARM9 con software/OS onboard JavaME¹.

Invece mi dicono dalla regia che questo produttore di NAS è molto valido.

¹- va anche detto che in genere questi dispositivi possono essere "crackati", cioè puoi sovrascrivere l' OS closed source con una versione di linux embedded, tipo busybox e ci fai quello che vuoi evitando al contempo tutte le problematiche sopra descritte (ciò invalida la garanzia ovviamente).

----------

## djinnZ

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> da evitare sì: WD MyBook

 ne ho giusto uno (non nas solo usb) acceso in questo momento, silenzioso è silenzioso ma va in standby con troppa facilità per i miei gusti (va bene che non lo avevo preso per lavorarci ma solo per backup).

E pensare che una volta WD era guardata con riverenza (e con le bestemmie degli HD che non volevano andare se ce ne era uno di marca diversa sullo stesso canale...)

----------

## horace

consiglio sulla macchina a cui pensavo:

 Case CoolerMaster Stacker STC-T01

Alimentatore Enermax Modus82+ 425W

Motehrboard Intel S3210SHLC

CPU Core2Duo E5200

2 x 1 Gb DDR2 Kingstone

2 x WD RE3 250GB

UPS APC Smart-UPS 750VA

che ne dite? avete alternative da suggerire per la scheda madre?

----------

